# Non Immigrant O-A Visa and Rental Income



## Bytheseaside (Jun 28, 2017)

Thinking of applying for a Non Immigrant O-A Visa. 
The rules of this visa state that one of the financial requirements/options can be having 800,000BHT in your account made up of a deposit plus monthly income. 

I already have a company pension which will contribute to the monthly income, but a would also like to use my UK rental income, thereby reducing the amount I need in the deposit account.


Has anyone done this recently?
As it is a retirement visa with a strict "no working" policy, has anyone had any problems with presenting this "income stream" when applying for the visa?
Apart from the standard documentation that is required....can you advise on any additional supporting evidence that would help with the application?

The O-A is completely different from the Non Immigrant visa.


Many thanks!!!!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

The rental income shouldn't be a problem.

Here's my suggestion. 

If you're eligible for the Visa Extension, come here on an "O" Visa obtained from the Thai Embassy in your country. After 60 days, you can get the extension by supplying bank/income proof, and residence information i.e. lease, bills in your name with your Thai address, internal and external photos of your address.

The biggest problem with getting advice about Thai visas is: 1-Different rules for different home countries. As a result, advice provided can be inaccurate if they come from a different place. There's a ton of misinformation passed around by people who heard how someone else did it. Almost always wrong. 2-Inconsistencies between Thai embassies and consulates as to what the law is. If you go to the one in Scotland, you may get conflicting stories with different people.

If you need any further help, let me know.


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Yep the O visa in Scotland is £25 and two photos , the one year visa is £125 and two photos plus you have to show you bank statement showing a deposit of £5,000 , with this visa you do the normal visa run every 3 months .The biggest problem on this site is that most people are well out of date , working in the past , every 6 months Thai laws and visa change , you can even get a 20 year visa ( if you have the money ) .
Your rental income just has to be a regular amount going into your bank , they have never asked me about mine.
One other thing , go visit your nearest Thai consulate, hand over a box of chocolates, and you will be well schooled in Thai visas


----------

